# So cal ( willow springs track day, march 23



## qwksti (Feb 24, 2009)

*Date is Monday March 23 , 2009 , * start time is 8:00am - 5pm. this will be
on the "big track".

The fee for the track day will be ~$145 a car / 45 CAR CAP. ( cost will depend on number of signups)

Please DO NOT send money at this time. Just a reply if you wish to retain
spot(s) on the list. If you have a friend who wants to drive his/her car
please say so on your reply. All makes of cars welcome.
We will be running 3 group system, ½ hour each run group. I'm trying for lower car count and more track time.

All cars welcome , Rag tops must have roll bar ( factory roll bar ok )

This is a practice event , we will be doing "hot laps" all day. No timing unless you bring your own.

Basic tech on your car like at an autocross.

No passenger allowed unless licensed instructor. we will have a fe won hand for new drivers
any questions or to sign up email me

PATRICK SMITH
http://www.qwksti.com


----------



## qwksti (Feb 24, 2009)

bump for drivers !!


----------



## qwksti (Feb 24, 2009)

bump for dirvers !!


----------

